# Estoy de acuerdo



## mkgolde

Como se dice en portugese

Esoty de acuerdo?


Gracias!


----------



## Tomby

mkgolde said:


> ¿Cómo se dice en portugués
> 
> Estoy de acuerdo?
> 
> 
> ¡Gracias!


Concordo.
Concordo contigo.
Concordo consigo.
Concordo com você.
_See you!_
TT


----------



## mkgolde

Estou de acordo nao fazer sentido?


----------



## aloappaola

mkgolde said:


> Estou de acordo nao fazer sentido?


 
Faz sentido sim...está perfeito assim como todas as outras já ditas por TT
Abç


----------



## Mangato

Creo que _estou de acordo_, en Portugal suena a españolismo.
Otra opción sería 
- _estou conforme_


----------



## Carfer

Mangato said:


> Creo que _estou de acordo_, en Portugal suena a españolismo.
> Otra opción sería
> - _estou conforme_


 
_'Estou de acordo': n_ão, neste caso, não, é português legítimo.
_'Estou conforme':_ pode ser, mas não me parece que se use.


----------



## Mangato

Carfer said:


> _'Estou de acordo': n_ão, neste caso, não, é português legítimo.
> _'Estou conforme':_ pode ser, mas não me parece que se use.


 
Obrigao pelo esclarecimento
Dizia isso porque esta  semana mesma, quando pedi detalhe duma factura, o empregado insistia-me
_Fica conforme?_
Pode acontecer também que na linguagem popular das povoações  confinantes à raia utilizem termos contaminados.


----------



## Carfer

Mangato said:


> Dizia isso porque esta semana mesma, quando pedi detalhe duma factura, o empregado insistia-me
> _Fica conforme?_
> Pode acontecer também que na linguagem popular das povoações confinantes à raia utilizem termos contaminados.


 
É o mais provável, ou então queria dizer outra coisa: se a factura estava conforme com o que comprou, isto é, se estava correcta, se não havia nenhum engano, mas nesse caso o uso de '_fica_' é um pouco estranho.


----------



## hadjii

e como ficaria a frase no seguinte contexto?
"Estoy de acuerdo con todo lo que tú dices, pero no puedo estar de acuerdo con lo que hiciste"

pode ser: "_Concordo_ com todo o que você diz, mas não posso _concordar_ com aquilo que você fez" ???


----------



## coolbrowne

Hola *hadjii*. Una pequeña correción si me permites





hadjii said:


> "_Concordo_ com *tudo* o que você diz...


Sua versão não é de todo incorreta mas creio que não iria soar natural, ao menos no Brasil. Sugiro:
_Concordo_ com tudo o que você disse, mas não com o que você fez​Sim, a mudança de tempo de verbo (diz => disse) também é parte de "soar mais natural". 

Cumprimentos


----------



## Carfer

coolbrowne said:


> Sua versão não é de todo incorreta mas creio que não iria soar natural, ao menos no Brasil. Sugiro:
> _Concordo_ com tudo o que você disse, mas não com o que você fez​


 
Também em Portugal soa melhor, apesar de haver uma situação em que pode estar justificado o '_diz_' e a discordância dos tempos verbais: o caso de o interlocutor estar naquele preciso momento a justificar uma acção que praticou antes (_concordo com o que está a dizer agora, mas não com o que fez antes_).


----------



## Olenad

Carfer said:


> Também em Portugal soa melhor, apesar de haver uma situação em que pode estar justificado o '_diz_' e a discordância dos tempos verbais: o caso de o interlocutor estar naquele preciso momento a justificar uma acção que praticou antes (_concordo com o que está a dizer agora, mas não com o que fez antes_).


Boa tarde pessoal!
Lendo o exemplo de Carfer *"concordo com o que está a dizer agora, mas não com o que fez antes" *eu vi usar a construção estar+a+inf. Como estudo o português há pouco tempo, não escutei falar assim. Pesquisei sozinha e encontrei o seguinte na pagina http://www.ciberduvidas.pt/resposta.php?id=27386. 
A minha pergunta é que se no Brasil também usa-se esta construção ou somente estar+gerúndio? Muito obrigada de antemão.


----------



## coolbrowne

No Brasil praticamente só se usa _estar+gerúndio_.





Olenad said:


> A minha pergunta é que se no Brasil também usa-se esta construção ou somente estar+gerúndio? Muito obrigada de antemão.


No Brasil, a construção _estar+a+infinitivo_ imediatamente identifica a pessoa com sendo de Portugal (ou algum brasilero afetando o jeito português)


----------



## Olenad

coolbrowne said:


> No Brasil praticamente só se usa _estar+gerúndio_.No Brasil, a construção _estar+a+infinitivo_ imediatamente identifica a pessoa com sendo de Portugal (ou algum brasilero afetando o jeito português)


Coolbrowne, muito obrigada pela sua resposta


----------



## sauer

o melhor seria "concordo com tudo que tu disseste, mas não com que fizeste"


----------



## coolbrowne

Sim esta forma também é correta (talvez melhor omitindo o "tu", subentendido pela flexão do verbo): 


sauer said:


> "concordo com tudo que tu disseste, mas não com que fizeste"


Contudo, e especialmente considerando a atenção ao detalhe demonstrada por *Olenad*, vale ressaltar que não se aplica "o melhor seria" de forma absoluta. Esta forma é preferida em Portugal e em certos estados do sorte e do sul do Brasil. Na maior parte do Brasil, usa-se o verbo na terceira pessoa com o tratamento "você", que, lamentável e frequentemente, tende a ser misturado com "tua/teu", "te/ti", etc.

Saudações (na década que se inicia)


----------



## gvergara

E a idéia oposta? _Discordo_?


----------



## Carfer

gvergara said:


> E a idéia oposta? _Discordo_?



Sim, mas o habitual são os seguintes pares:
_'Concordo com /discordo de'
'Estou de acordo com/Não estou de acordo com'

_


----------

